# Fendi X Marc Jacobs..?!



## richard m

Some news says that Kim jones and Marc Jacobs maybe do a collection. I don’t think we can do the same with Fendace, becouse Fendi is more expensive and luxurious than Marc Jacobs, but i think is ¿a Fendi collection with the help of Marc Jacobs? Tell me what you do think about that.


----------



## snibor

Interesting. I saw some articles on line.  Marc Jacobs needs a revamp.  His brand seems to be failing.  His stuff is all over the discount stores.    He was the star when at lv and many of us who remember the lv days with Marc Jacobs long for those days.  His bags were coveted but that is no longer the case.   Perhaps a comeback is long overdue and a collab will help?


----------



## Monera

snibor said:


> Interesting. I saw some articles on line.  Marc Jacobs needs a revamp.  His brand seems to be failing.  His stuff is all over the discount stores.    He was the star when at lv and many of us who remember the lv days with Marc Jacobs long for those days.  His bags were coveted but that is no longer the case.   Perhaps a comeback is long overdue and a collab will help?



I agree MJ is overdue for a comeback. The Tote Bag has gained some popularity but no MJ bag has reached the height of popularity of the Stam back in the day, I still love mine. Maybe a Stam Baguette is in the works...


----------



## newaroundhere

I hope the rumors are true… has anyone heard anything about Fendi X Marc Jacobs?


----------



## LemonDrop

I don’t think I’m ready for another collab


----------



## snibor

Thread was started.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-collection-is-coming-fendi-x-marc-jacobs.1053271/


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

snibor said:


> Interesting. I saw some articles on line.  Marc Jacobs needs a revamp.  His brand seems to be failing.  His stuff is all over the discount stores.    He was the star when at lv and many of us who remember the lv days with Marc Jacobs long for those days.  His bags were coveted but that is no longer the case.   Perhaps a comeback is long overdue and a collab will help?



MJ is still somewhat popular; a few styles have done very well, especially the Snapshot and the Tote Bag styles. I think he sometimes makes the mistake of making too many colors/variations of the popular styles, and thus over-saturates the market.

Nevertheless, I am a longtime Marc Jacobs fan and am intrigued by this collab.


----------



## snibor

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> MJ is still somewhat popular; a few styles have done very well, especially the Snapshot and the Tote Bag styles. I think he sometimes makes the mistake of making too many colors/variations of the popular styles, and thus over-saturates the market.
> 
> Nevertheless, I am a longtime Marc Jacobs fan and am intrigued by this collab.


I too think it will be interesting.


----------



## Monera

Wondering if anyone has photos of the new collab yet? I saw this article but not much else yet... I'm quite excited though! I see a baguette with a guitar strap, but it's hard to make out many details. 









						Fendi Debuts Marc Jacobs Collaboration at NYFW Celebrating the 25th Anniversary of its Baguette Bag
					

The anniversary show also included collabs from Tiffany & Co. and Sarah Jessica Parker.




					footwearnews.com


----------



## lesAdrets

A few pics via https://www.instagram.com/themarcjacobs/ and https://www.wmagazine.com/fashion/fendi-marc-jacobs-nyfw-spring-2023-review


----------



## lesAdrets

Drops tomorrow, December 1st


----------



## HAZE MAT

snibor said:


> Interesting. I saw some articles on line.  Marc Jacobs needs a revamp.  His brand seems to be failing.  His stuff is all over the discount stores.    He was the star when at lv and many of us who remember the lv days with Marc Jacobs long for those days.  His bags were coveted but that is no longer the case.   Perhaps a comeback is long overdue and a collab will help?


I don't find if any fashion to be in discount stores to be an issue. I am not an elitist


----------



## snibor

HAZE MAT said:


> I don't find if any fashion to be in discount stores to be an issue. I am not an elitist


I’m not either (and I’ll assume you were not insinuating that I was)
but the old days of Marc jacobs bags are not what they were.  My point was his bags don’t sell well and end up at discount stores.  In the old days when he was very popular, you would not have seen his bags at discount stores.  I remember waiting for restocks at department stores.   His designs were very popular, not as much anymore although the tote has some popularity.     But the hey day of Marc Jacobs are certainly long gone.


----------

